# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Fattura cointesta. Esiste questo istituto?

## alfredo da roma

Salve a tutti,
come da titolo ho qualche dubbio sulla legittimit&#224; delle fatture emesse nei confronti di 2 o pi&#249; soggetti.
Una mia cliente riceve una fattura da parte di un avvocato che cointesta il documento anche al fratello della mia cliente: sebbene sia passato qualche tempo dalla conclusione dei miei studi accademici, a memoria, non ricordo come esistente l'istituto della cointestazione in tema di fatturazione. Ho provveduto allora a documentarmi con ricerche, in particolare circa le previsione dell'art. 21 del DPR 633/72 vigente che si esprime sempre al singolare e dove &#232; usato il plurale vuole intendere chiaramente i soggetti tra i quali intercorre l'operazione imponibile.
Tuttavia, non pu&#242; sfuggirmi il fatto che anche in taluni pareri espressi dall'Agenzia delle Entrate (ad es. in tema di spese per la ristrutturazione edilizia) si parla di fatture cointestate e di bonifici cointestati.
Secondo me l'istituto della cotestazione non esiste nella legge IVA.
Gradirei il Vosto prezioso parere.
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il problema esiste ed &#232; pi&#249; ricorrente del previsto. La norma vuole che ad ogni operazione corrisponda una fattura che ha un destinatario specifico, non sig. Carlo Rossi + 10, come spesso si vede in ambito di pratiche legali. Resta per&#242; un problema che appare irrisolvibile con il sistema della fatturazione singolarizzata che riguarda il caso in cui a fronte di un unico titolo di pagamento (assegno ad esempio) rilasciato dal "capocordata" seguano distinte fatture. Ricordo che i compensi dei professionisti sono sottoposti a "tracciamento" e certamente &#232; pi&#249; facile riconciliare gli importi quando ad un'unica fattura (magari indicante il nome dei soggetti che hanno fruito della prestazione e la prestazione resa a ciascuno di essi) corrisponda un unico titolo di pagamento. 
Diversamente occorrer&#224; dimostrare in sede di controllo che a fronte della fattura n 1 emessa su Rossi per 100,00 Euro e a fronte della fattura n. 2 emessa sulla moglie del sig. Rossi sempre per 100,00 Euro, &#232; stato rilasciato un unico assegno dal sig. Rossi di 200,00 Euro. 
Saluti

----------


## alfredo da roma

Ti ringrazio per la sollecitudine.
Secondo me il problema del pagamento e della sua traccia secondo me non ha nessun significato é in dritto è sacito il principio secondo cui chi paga libera gli altri e semmai si può esercitare il diritto di rivalsa.
Il problema invece è nella legge IVA che chiaramente non parla mai di cointestazione. L'art. 21 è lapalissiano e come sappiamo noi che ci occupiamo di diritto tributario le elencazioni sono tassative.
Ergo: una fattura cointestata è contra ius.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il problema invece è nella legge IVA che chiaramente non parla mai di cointestazione. L'art. 21 è lapalissiano e come sappiamo noi che ci occupiamo di diritto tributario le elencazioni sono tassative.
> Ergo: una fattura cointestata è contra ius.

  Non sono d'accordo.  
Se il legislatore avesse voluto vietare la cointestazione delle fatture, avrebbe dovuto dirlo espressamente. E il fatto che l'articolo 21 parli al singolare non può certo bastare per dire che non siano ammesse. 
La fattura va emessa al committente; se i committenti sono ventidue, occorre fare una fattura cointestata a ventidue persone.
Diversamente si creerebbe un vuoto normativo. 
ciao

----------


## alfredo da roma

_se i committenti sono ventidue, occorre fare una fattura cointestata a ventidue persone.
Diversamente si creerebbe un vuoto normativo._ 
Purtroppo la legge parla al singolare: per cui 22 committenti sono 22 fatture.
Il vuoto normativo non esiste perché il fatto che tutto ciò che non è vietato è consentito mi pare un'interpretazione piuttosto che una legittima verità. 
La legge si esprime chiaramente al singolare e mi rimarrebbe difficile capire come possa essere cointestato uno scontrino fiscale o la ricevuta di un medico.
La pratica contabile poi rende giustizia: come si registra una fattura cointestata?
E per ciò che riguarda l'elenco clienti e fornitori?
Diciamolo pure, la fattura cointestata è fuori dalla portata della norma che non è vuota ma semplicemente chiara e definita.
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ........ il fatto che tutto ciò che non è vietato è consentito mi pare un'interpretazione piuttosto che una legittima verità.

  _Ubi lex voluit, dixit, ubi noluit, tacuit._
Lo dicevano fin dall'antica Roma. 
**
E' difficle che uno scontrino fiscale, o la ricevuta di un medico, debbano essere cointestati: non se ne crea mai il presupposto. Un medico non può fare una prestazione diretta a due persone contemporaneamente, così come una farmacia (è l'unica ipotesi che mi viene in mente di scontrino nominativo, ad oggi) per la vendita di un medicinale. 
ciao

----------


## alfredo da roma

> _Ubi lex voluit, dixit, ubi noluit, tacuit._
> Lo dicevano fin dall'antica Roma. 
> **
> E' difficle che uno scontrino fiscale, o la ricevuta di un medico, debbano essere cointestati: non se ne crea mai il presupposto. Un medico non pu&#242; fare una prestazione diretta a due persone contemporaneamente, cos&#236; come una farmacia (&#232; l'unica ipotesi che mi viene in mente di scontrino nominativo, ad oggi) per la vendita di un medicinale. 
> ciao

  Caro Danilo, in merito allo scontrino &#232; evidente che mi dai ragione anche se indirettamente (perch&#233; non &#232; possibile effettuare ad es. la cessione di un medicinale a pi&#249; persone - evidentemente non esiste la prestazione multipla), mentre per ci&#242; che riguarda la ricevuta del medico ti &#232; sfuggito il caso del figlio a carico al 50&#37; per ciascun genitore.
Evidentemente, il broccardo latino non &#232; sufficiente per statuire un vuoto normativo, perch&#233; la legge parla chiaro i soggetti tra cui si si effettua l'operazione sono 2, ovvero art. 21, Co. 2 &#171;La fattura &#232; datata e numerata in ordine progressivo per anno solare e contiene le seguenti indicazioni: a) ditta, denominazione o ragione sociale, residenza o domicilio dei soggetti fra cui &#232; effettuata l'operazione ...... Se non si tratta di imprese, societ&#224; o enti devono essere indicati, in luogo della ditta, denominazione o ragione sociale, il nome e il cognome;&#187;
Con evidenza non c'&#232; scritto nella norma i nomi ed i cognomi!
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Direi che ne abbiamo parlato abbastanza. 
Chi legge si sarà fatto una propria opinione, ed avrà deciso la tesi da appoggiare. 
ciao   

> Caro Danilo, in merito allo scontrino è evidente che mi dai ragione anche se indirettamente (perché non è possibile effettuare ad es. la cessione di un medicinale a più persone - evidentemente non esiste la prestazione multipla), mentre per ciò che riguarda la ricevuta del medico ti è sfuggito il caso del figlio a carico al 50% per ciascun genitore.
> Evidentemente, il broccardo latino non è sufficiente per statuire un vuoto normativo, perché la legge parla chiaro i soggetti tra cui si si effettua l'operazione sono 2, ovvero art. 21, Co. 2 «La fattura è datata e numerata in ordine progressivo per anno solare e contiene le seguenti indicazioni: a) ditta, denominazione o ragione sociale, residenza o domicilio dei soggetti fra cui è effettuata l'operazione ...... Se non si tratta di imprese, società o enti devono essere indicati, in luogo della ditta, denominazione o ragione sociale, il nome e il cognome;»
> Con evidenza non c'è scritto nella norma i nomi ed i cognomi!
> Ciao

----------


## Finisher

Ciao alfredo, ho seguito fin qui la vostra discussione e per la verità quello della cointestazione è un dubbio anche mio.
Citando l'art. 21 che parla al singolare e ne hai dedotto che non è possibile avere una intestazione multipla della fatture, come ragionamento ci può stare, ma il dubbio a mio avviso resta.
Ci sono altri indizi che mi portano a pensare che in realtà il singolare non basti a trarre quella conclusione (in verità potrebbe essere solo un fatto di sintassi visto che col singolare a volte ci si rivolge anche ad una pluralità).
Senza addentrarmi nell'analisi logica che non è il mio forte, ci sono casi in cui pare si preveda la cointestazione o almeno è quanto si deduce da istruzioni in casi particolari, quali le spese di ristrutturazione e le spese funebri quando si precisa che il limite detraibile è da intendere complessivamente e non per capi (da cui potrebbe intuire una pluralità di cointestatari ammessa).
La questione forse si chiarirà con la faccenda degli elenchi clienti e fornitori dove se ci sono cointestazioni dovranno essere indicate.
Nelle anticipazioni della casa che mi fornisce il SW ad esempio si fa cenno a una specifica funzione in caso di cointestazione della fattura, non è elemento risolutivo ma è comunque indizio.
Detto ciò se si sceglie la strada della divisione dell'importo in fatture singole certamente si evita il problema.

----------


## assistenzareset

Relativamente agli elenchi cli/for ci si comporta cosi'   

> A partire dall'anno 2009 (movimenti 2008), negli elenchi clienti e fornitori dovranno essere inseriti anche i
> dati riferiti ai clienti privati.
> Nel caso di cointestazione della fattura attiva a più clienti negli elenchi clienti e fornitori devono essere
> riportate le informazioni contabili distinte per ciascuno dei soggetti, senza ripartizione degli importi.
> Così per esempio, le agenzie di viaggio quando un soggetto acquista un pacchetto turistico per se e per
> conto di altri soggetti (parenti, amici,etc) devono riportare nell'elenco clienti i codici fiscali di tutti i soggetti
> nei cui confronti è stata emessa la fattura, distintamente per ogni contestatario.

  Spero di non essere andato fuori argomento. 
buona giornata.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non lo sei andato per niente. 
Anzi, hai ricordato che la possibilità di mettere fatture cointestate è prevista persino nelle istruzioni agli elenchi clienti e fornitori. 
Grazie per il contributo. 
ciao   

> Relativamente agli elenchi cli/for ci si comporta cosi'   
> Spero di non essere andato fuori argomento. 
> buona giornata.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Non lo sei andato per niente. 
> Anzi, hai ricordato che la possibilità di mettere fatture cointestate è prevista persino nelle istruzioni agli elenchi clienti e fornitori. 
> Grazie per il contributo. 
> ciao

  Mi pare che la pratica ha superato la grammatica.
Un decreto di approvazione delle istruzioni alla compilazione di una dichiarazione ha modificato di fatto un testo unico sull'IVA.
Ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Mi pare che la pratica ha superato la grammatica.
> Un decreto di approvazione delle istruzioni alla compilazione di una dichiarazione ha modificato di fatto un testo unico sull'IVA.
> Ciao

  Secondo me non ha modificato proprio nulla. Ha solo reso più esplicito il comportamento da seguire!  :Smile:

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Secondo me non ha modificato proprio nulla. Ha solo reso pi&#249; esplicito il comportamento da seguire!

  Il compito di chiarire la portata delle norme &#232; demandato istituzionalmente ad altri atti giuridicamente previsti ed a ci&#242; preposti, che possono distinguersi a seconda della loro valenza/destinazione (ovvero interni per gli Uffici dell'amministrazione finanziaria o esterni per tutti gli altri - circolari e risoluzioni per essere chiari).
Non esiste altro mezzo per il diritto italiano.
Anche i giudici quando rinvengono spazi di non chiarezza richiamano il legislatore.
Per ritornare in tema: di fatto con le istruzioni alla compilazione di una dichiarazione (pubblicate in G.U. con disposizione del direttore dell'Ag. Entrate) sono modificate le norme di un DPR.

----------


## Patty76

> Il compito di chiarire la portata delle norme è demandato istituzionalmente ad altri atti giuridicamente previsti ed a ciò preposti, che possono distinguersi a seconda della loro valenza/destinazione (ovvero interni per gli Uffici dell'amministrazione finanziaria o esterni per tutti gli altri - circolari e risoluzioni per essere chiari).
> Non esiste altro mezzo per il diritto italiano.
> Anche i giudici quando rinvengono spazi di non chiarezza richiamano il legislatore.
> Per ritornare in tema: di fatto con le istruzioni alla compilazione di una dichiarazione (pubblicate in G.U. con disposizione del direttore dell'Ag. Entrate) sono modificate le norme di un DPR.

  Perchè chiedi "pareri" se poi ti scagli contro chi non la pensa come te?!?  :Confused:

----------


## annade

> Perchè chiedi "pareri" se poi ti scagli contro chi non la pensa come te?!?

  QUOTO.... leggendo l'ho pensato anche io.... ma non avuto la tua velocità..... _"sei la mejo"_ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ornella P.

> Perch&#232; chiedi "pareri" se poi ti scagli contro chi non la pensa come te?!?

  Eh, nei forum bisogna aver pazienza ........  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Sapessi quante volte mi trattengo io ....

----------


## missturtle

> Perch&#232; chiedi "pareri" se poi ti scagli contro chi non la pensa come te?!?

  E non solo in questa discussione  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Comunque l'art 21 non parla al singolare! il complemento oggetto "il nome e il cognome" fa riferimento a al predicato "devono essere indicati"  :Stick Out Tongue:   
Mi pare che la spiegazione fosse necessaria per chi avesse fatto un'errata analisi logica della frase.

----------


## alfredo da roma

Se Vi ho mancato di rispetto Vi CHIEDO SCUSA ma non era il mio intento.
Solitamente sono molto paziente e non caustico se non quando serve: in quest'ultimo caso - tecnicamente - lo si può essere solo quando v'è certezza.
I Vostri pareri sono preziosi altrimenti non li avrei chiesti, però devono essere consistenti o quantomeno ragionevoli. Il "si fà così e basta" non serve né a me né a Voi.
Semmai ho riscontrato permalosità in talune risposte anche in altre discussioni.
Ritornando in tema speravo di intavolare una discussione giuridicamente valida con argomenti validi.
Scusate.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> E non solo in questa discussione 
> Comunque l'art 21 non parla al singolare! il complemento oggetto "il nome e il cognome" fa riferimento a al predicato "devono essere indicati"   
> Mi pare che la spiegazione fosse necessaria per chi avesse fatto un'errata analisi logica della frase.

  Scusa l'analisi logica.
Devono essere indicati fa riferimento al nome ed al cognome che siccome sono 1 (nome) + 1 (cognome) = 2 sono plurale.
Stiamo freschi ad interpretare cosi le norme.
Spero che tu stia scherzando.  :Smile:

----------


## missturtle

> Scusa l'analisi logica.
> Devono essere indicati fa riferimento al nome ed al cognome che siccome sono 1 (nome) + 1 (cognome) = 2 sono plurale.
> Stiamo freschi ad interpretare cosi le norme.
> Spero che tu stia scherzando.

  Veramente no..
"La fattura è datata e numerata in ordine progressivo per anno solare e contiene le seguenti indicazioni: a) ditta, denominazione o ragione sociale, residenza o domicilio dei soggetti fra cui è effettuata l'operazione ...... Se non si tratta di imprese, società o enti devono essere indicati, in luogo della ditta, denominazione o ragione sociale, il nome e il cognome"
Quindi, secondo la tua personale interpretazione la fattura può essere cointestata a più impres*e* ent*i* ma non a persone fisiche che hanno solo nom*e* e cognom*e* ?!

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Veramente no..
> Quindi, secondo la tua personale interpretazione la fattura può essere cointestata a più impres*e* ent*i* ma non a persone fisiche che hanno solo nom*e* e cognom*e* ?!

  Attenzione! Questa è la TUA interpretazione!
La mia dice che 1 fattura = 1 intestatario Sempre, Sia che si tratti di persone fisiche che giuridiche.
Leggo solo la norma per come è scritta.
Credimi non per polemica  - che non c'entra niente, come non c'entrano niente i commenti precedenti - ma per ricostruzione logico-giuridica dell'istituto della cointestazione qualora esistente.
Siccome mi pare esagerato scrivere a Vincenzo Busa per avere un'interpretazione qualificata (interpello) allora chiedo a Voi un'aiuto all'interpretazione corretta della norma, ma che sia corretta non comoda.
Grazie

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Veramente no..
> "La fattura &#232; datata e numerata in ordine progressivo per anno solare e contiene le seguenti indicazioni: a) ditta, denominazione o ragione sociale, residenza o domicilio dei soggetti fra cui &#232; effettuata l'operazione ...... Se non si tratta di imprese, societ&#224; o enti devono essere indicati, in luogo della ditta, denominazione o ragione sociale, il nome e il cognome"
> Quindi, secondo la tua personale interpretazione la fattura pu&#242; essere cointestata a pi&#249; impres*e* ent*i* ma non a persone fisiche che hanno solo nom*e* e cognom*e* ?!

  Stento comunque a crederci. Tu leggi il mio post cos&#236;? Ma che aiuto mi dai?

----------


## Contabile

Ciao Alfredo. 
Dalle mie parti "a pratica rruppi a grammatica". 
Possiamo disquisire se l'art. 21 parli al singolare o al plurale ed andare avanti per giorni senza venirne a capo. Interpellare Vincenzo Busa o chi per lui non sarebbe male e metterebbe un punto fermo alla pur forbita chiacchierata del post; anche se la risposta che darà l'Agenzia possiamo ben immaginarla. 
A mio avviso l'art. 21 del DPR IVA non va esclusivamente letto come scritto al singolare e come tale interpretato. 
Chissà quante norme in Italia sono state scritte al singolare ma hanno valenza al plurale. 
Per tornare al tema, si consideri che la circolare 53 in merito agli elenchi CLI/FOR recita:  
"Per le *fatture cointestate* a più clienti (è il caso delle agenzie di viaggio, quando un soggetto acquista un pacchetto turistico per sé e per conto di altri soggetti), negli elenchi devono essere riportate le informazioni contabili distinte per ciascuno dei soggetti, senza ripartizione degli importi." 
Ciò mi porta a pensare che le fatture cointestate possono essere emesse per come ho sempre ritenuto fosse possibile. 
Non ho mai dato una interpretazione restrittiva leggendo l'articolo 21 ed anche l'Agenzia nello scrivere la circolare ha IMPLICITAMENTE o ESPLICITAMENTE, decidi tu, sostenuto che sia possibile emettere fatture cointestate. 
Questo il mio pensiero.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Ciao Alfredo. 
> Dalle mie parti "a pratica rruppi a grammatica". 
> Possiamo disquisire se l'art. 21 parli al singolare o al plurale ed andare avanti per giorni senza venirne a capo. Interpellare Vincenzo Busa o chi per lui non sarebbe male e metterebbe un punto fermo alla pur forbita chiacchierata del post; anche se la risposta che dar&#224; l'Agenzia possiamo ben immaginarla. 
> A mio avviso l'art. 21 del DPR IVA non va esclusivamente letto come scritto al singolare e come tale interpretato. 
> Chiss&#224; quante norme in Italia sono state scritte al singolare ma hanno valenza al plurale. 
> Per tornare al tema, si consideri che la circolare 53 in merito agli elenchi CLI/FOR recita:  
> "Per le *fatture cointestate* a pi&#249; clienti (&#232; il caso delle agenzie di viaggio, quando un soggetto acquista un pacchetto turistico per s&#233; e per conto di altri soggetti), negli elenchi devono essere riportate le informazioni contabili distinte per ciascuno dei soggetti, senza ripartizione degli importi." 
> Ci&#242; mi porta a pensare che le fatture cointestate possono essere emesse per come ho sempre ritenuto fosse possibile. 
> Non ho mai dato una interpretazione restrittiva leggendo l'articolo 21 ed anche l'Agenzia nello scrivere la circolare ha IMPLICITAMENTE o ESPLICITAMENTE, decidi tu, sostenuto che sia possibile emettere fatture cointestate. 
> Questo il mio pensiero.

  Finalmente un pensiero serio e costruttivo, un'interpretazione giuridicamente e logicamente accettabile. GRAZIE
Anche io come te subisco o fruisco di quella elasticit&#224; (implicita od esplicita) interpretativa a cui sono sottoposte le norme: in questo caso mi interessava sapere se posso sostenere legittimamente la tesi della illegittimit&#224; di fronte ad una fattura di un avvocato che oltre ad esagerare con tutti i valori (di somme richieste), non mette alcuna descrizione del servizio effettuato (mette cognome/+3 .... che vuol dire? Mi sa di abbreviazione in odore di mafia), nessun riferimento alla tariffa prof.le e cointesta la fattura a 2 fratelli che non si parlano e di cui uno (il mio cliente) ha il dubbio che lo stesso importo sia stato richiesto e pagato dall'altro.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> *Finalmente un pensiero serio e costruttivo, un'interpretazione giuridicamente e logicamente accettabile. GRAZIE*

  Sono contento che ne sia venuto a capo .....  :Smile: 
Tra gli altri meriti, il nostro amico Contabile ha quello di riuscire a far capire una cosa sulla quale il sottoscritto stesso aveva posto l'accento, ossia la esplicita menzione della cointestazione delle fatture fatta nelle istruzioni agli elenchi clienti e fornitori ....
Ma tu avevi detto che era una interpretazione ministeriale.... 
A me viene da ridere, dunque passo e chiudo !  :Smile:

----------


## missturtle

> Stento comunque a crederci. Tu leggi il mio post così? Ma che aiuto mi dai?

  
Forse il tuo modo di interpretare le risposte non ti aiuta. Volevo solo porre l'accento sul fatto che l'articolo 21 del DPR 633/72 a mio parere non escludeva la possibilità di una cointestazione. Ed il fatto che parlasse al plurale senza riprendere il soggetto specifico poteva prestarsi a varie interpretazioni, una tra queste, l'interpretazione data dalla pura analisi logica della frase. Mi pare avessi accennato tu al fatto che ti sembrava che la prassi avesse superato la grammatica. Ecco, io dissentivo solo su questo punto.
Il fatto che tu sia in genere molto paziente non significa che tu non abbia l'abitudine di scartare a priori opinioni che non ti diano le risposte che vorresti leggere. Chiedo scusa se il mio aiuto è stato inconcludente o, in qualche modo, ti ha fatto perdere del tempo prezioso. 
Saluti
Scusate per la polemica.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Il compito di chiarire la portata delle norme è demandato istituzionalmente ad altri atti giuridicamente previsti ed a ciò preposti, che possono distinguersi a seconda della loro valenza/destinazione (ovvero interni per gli Uffici dell'amministrazione finanziaria o esterni per tutti gli altri - circolari e risoluzioni per essere chiari).
> Non esiste altro mezzo per il diritto italiano.
> Anche i giudici quando rinvengono spazi di non chiarezza richiamano il legislatore.
> Per ritornare in tema: di fatto con le istruzioni alla compilazione di una dichiarazione (pubblicate in G.U. con disposizione del direttore dell'Ag. Entrate) sono modificate le norme di un DPR.

  _Sono contento che ne sia venuto a capo ..... 
Tra gli altri meriti, il nostro amico Contabile ha quello di riuscire a far capire una cosa sulla quale il sottoscritto stesso aveva posto l'accento, ossia la esplicita menzione della cointestazione delle fatture fatta nelle istruzioni agli elenchi clienti e fornitori ....
Ma tu avevi detto che era una interpretazione ministeriale.... 
A me viene da ridere, dunque passo e chiudo !_ 
Che dire ..... se ti viene da ridere .... ridi pure, ma non credo che il nostro amico Contabile possa dire la stessa cosa che dici tu. Grazie comunque. 
@missturtle
Grazie anche a te per l'auting fatto (è ironico se non si capisse, ma io non direi mai "non hai capito" semmai "non mi sono spiegato, ma la mia è un'altra scuola)
STOP

----------


## danilo sciuto

> STOP

  Quoto lo STOP   :Smile:

----------


## pierov

Buongiorno,
ho letto un pò le vs discussioni ed i vari commenti ma non ho compreso se le fatture si possono cointestare o meno?
Fatemi sapere
Grazie
Ciao

----------

